# Compact Router for Weekend Warrior



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Not really into woodworking, but it does appeal to me. I am looking for a compact router for around the house (and possibly building a bookshelf and bench in the future).

Looking at the Dewalt DWP611 (over the Bosch Colt due to features and smoothness of the adjustment ring - even though I am a devout Bosch user).

Question: How practical is it to own a router as a casual home owner (lets face it, routers are more niche than cordless drills)?

2nd Question: Is a plunge base necessary (or even practical) for a router this size?

Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The DW611 is slightly more powerful than the colt. The Colt is a great trim router but the 611 is a good machine too. I bought it as a combo kit with both bases and it is a fun little machine to use for small work. I plan on using it for some inlay work when I can get to it so my reasons differ from yours. You can only use small bits with either router. If you plan on making grooves for the bookcase shelves the Bosch will do it but it is a little on the light side I would say. The 611 will handle that a little easier. Both of them will put decorative edges on boards. Both are good for sign making too. Routers are good for boring out shallow recesses too (like making a hole for a clockworks) and for something like that the plunge is the best way to go.

Why don't you hang around the forum for a bit and reading posts and see if there are things you might like to try and that will have an impact on what router, if any, that you might want. You can also go to the homepage and check the subforum categories. Maybe something there will pique your interest.


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I'll read some more and keep getting ideas. The plunge base seems very cool. First thing I'll do is stripe the wooden steps out in the garage to add traction. I'm sure if its here I'll find ways to use it.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

One thing you'll discover once you have it your going to want to use it, the more you use it the more uses you'll find for it. Google Router uses or YouTube router videos. And yes a plunge base is more versatile than a D handle. 

A router can grow on you, look at the gallery pics of any of the guys here ... DAMN! 
2 things, the pics will make you feel like an inferior species and probably juice you up at the same time.

Start with easy things to build experience, experience builds confidence, confidence builds art. As long as you have the money to feed your tool monkey.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyler; I have a bunch of routers but NO cordless tools.


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

I lied, I do have a table router but its an early 90s Craftsman with the accuracy and built quality of a Happy Meal Toy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...and built quality of a Happy Meal Toy."

LOL Good one! I'm stealing that line, just so you know, eh?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Weekend Warrior*



analog_gamer said:


> Not really into woodworking, but it does appeal to me. I am looking for a compact router for around the house (and possibly building a bookshelf and bench in the future).
> 
> Looking at the Dewalt DWP611 (over the Bosch Colt due to features and smoothness of the adjustment ring - even though I am a devout Bosch user).
> 
> ...


I'm not into woodworking either. Mostly do practical type projects, e.g. slide out drawers to replace kitchen cabinet shelves, floating corner wall shelf for TV, hardwood flooring and stairs. I originally bought a router for 1 specific project...nothing planned after that. I bought a midsized 2 1/4 hp router for that project. But now that I have it I know I can do whatever comes up. You mention a bookshelf and bench....as the other poster mentioned the trim type router may be a little light for those projects. Look around your house and envision DIY projects that would make it more functional and where a router would be a good tool to have. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

On the Bosch Colt... How accurate can you adjust the measurements (smooth actions) also is there a clear base accessory?


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got this router last year. I really like it. And yes a plunge base is very practial. I use it for inlay ( just getting started) It alos accepts porter cable size bushing

I don't use a router very often for "around the house" unless I am making something. I find a multipurpose tool more useful for around the house.

Beware that routers ard adictive


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Which one do you own John?


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

My favorite compact router is the Dewalt 611. I have two of them and I have used the plunge base many times. I also have a Ridgid compact router but I never use it anymore...Need to Craigslist it.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the DeWalt compact combo


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would be looking at the R2401.
A plunger for a trimmer motor? Not in my view. They're about the same weight and diameter as the plunge castings in the garden variety PK's. Why bother?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Colt, but that's just a brand preference. The DeWalt is a really nice little machine with lots of accessories. I think I'd lean toward the DeWalt if for no other reason than the clear acrylic base (for signs and such). I think the advice to look around this site and explore all aspects of woodworking on YouTube will get you a long way toward enjoying working with wood, and will help you identify what kinds of projects you'd like to do. A lot of us have set up shops as early steps toward what becomes a great hobby.


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

After handling both the Bosch seems to "work" better with me but man that thing is small.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyler, Yes. But you've already established that you want a mini-router rather than a full size model. Personally I have and need _both_ types.
If you start the process over again, and open up the criteria, you may come to a different conclusion.
A trim router is the first choice for doing plastic laminate (Arborite) but a distant choice for doing mortising and other tasks that need _power_.
Keep in mind that you'll need bits, and the trim routers use 1/4" shank while the bigger routers primarily use 1/2" shank bits (most have reducers which will accept the 1/4" shanked bits).


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got a Ridgid trim router and love it as much as my full size Ridgid router. I sometimes forget it's a trim router, and it doesn't mind!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Tyler, Yes. But you've already established that you want a mini-router rather than a full size model. Personally I have and need _both_ types.
> If you start the process over again, and open up the criteria, you may come to a different conclusion.
> A trim router is the first choice for doing plastic laminate (Arborite) but a distant choice for doing mortising and other tasks that need _power_.
> Keep in mind that you'll need bits, and the trim routers use 1/4" shank while the bigger routers primarily use 1/2" shank bits (most have reducers which will accept the 1/4" shanked bits).


Dan nailed it. If you look around the forum a bit and see what other sorts of things you might want to do as opposed to the ideas you started out with, the Colt and 611 might seem better as second router choices instead of the first choice. Take your time deciding. Unless you have a pressing need there is no need to rush the decision.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

The first time I laid hands on my DeWalt I fell in love with it. Nothing's changed. Oldrusty


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I love the baby dewalt plunge router (dw611), too. It was my first trim router. It is much more versatile than just a trim router and I use it much of the time unless I need to use a 1/2" shank bit. One thing I don't like about it is the way it plunges compared to the DW 616, which is my main router. It's the opposite and easy to get confused about which way to plunge after using one and then switching to another. I'd rather both used the system of the 616.

I got the ridgid trim router for less than $50 since it was an open package clearance at Home Depot, but still had the warranty. I like that it has two wrenches! Much easier to change bits than the stupid button system that's supposed to be an improvement. The Ridgid is a great trim router. I leave it with a roundover bit in it so I don't have to switch bits during a job. For instance if I'm making some cabinets, I want to be able to make rabbets and then use the roundover, then make more rabbets, then roundover, etc. It's just a better workflow not to have to keep switching and resetting the heights, etc. I use the 1/8" roundover bit all the time, to finish edges of things. 

But if I was just to have one, I'd pick the baby dewalt because of it's versatility.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Katie--i'm glad someone else likes using 2 wrenches, makes me feel a little closer to normal. :no: 

My Bosch Colt has the collet lock, but as soon as i saw that the still machine the flats on the arbor i ordered a 10 mm wrench made for the older versions of the Colt. I never use the collet lock on that router. 

earl


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

When I made my purchase I had looked at all the small routers. Almost all had the same features and shortcomings. So I averaged all the good and bad and decided that the only real difference amongst them all was how they felt in my hand. I needed comfort to be my primary criteria as they all have the same problem with small bases, rounding around corners, visibility of the cut, LED not sufficient, etc... They all, to me, seemed to be inadequate for using other hand for holding base to keep it level on small pieces so I made a bigger base for mine. So when one felt good in my hand as I might work with it I bought it.

My recommendation is to buy the one that feels best in your hand...all the other issues are minor...in my humble and newbie opinion...I went with the Ridgid... If I was brand-loyal I might have bought a different one and compromised on hand comfort.

Good luck, Nick


----------

